# Calling CANADIANS- A few questions about life in Dubai....



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello all,

Just thinking about my Canadian network here in Germany where we have been for 5 years and how I will meet new Canadians when I am in Dubai in a few months.

What areas have you moved to and why? What schools do your children go to? Did you choose the British or American system?

Are you happy in Dubai?

What are your favourite things to do there?

What airlines do you fly to Canada with?

Just getting a general feel for areas and lifestyle.

Thanks so much!!


Carrie


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

*Life for Canadians in Dubai*



eusweetheart said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thinking about my Canadian network here in Germany where we have been for 5 years and how I will meet new Canadians when I am in Dubai in a few months.
> 
> ...


 Hi Carrie, my wiofe and I are from Ottawa. I moved 2.5 years agio and she joined me 5 months ago though she was going back and forth. We both love it here. If you are a golfer , you will absolutely love it. If you are I strobngly suggest you pick it up. Even if you don't it's grownups Disney World here with a million things to do if you are active.

THere are several forums for Candians, we have the Canada day celeb, Thanksgiving, we even got together for the Canada - USA Olympic Hoockey final. 

The beaches are awesome. Great weather from October to May. I still play Golf in AUgust though I cart it then and only play after 4 p.m.

You will have to get used being quite patient with some irritants, language issues, competency ..etc but overall it's great. Also some rules and laws change on the fly so you have to be aware.

Cheers, A


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

And to think Brits get stick for moving abroad, never mingling and trying to make the place as much like the UK as possible.


----------



## OFWGKTA (Oct 11, 2011)

eusweetheart said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thinking about my Canadian network here in Germany where we have been for 5 years and how I will meet new Canadians when I am in Dubai in a few months.
> 
> ...


You should pick the American system for your kids FOR SURE. It is WAY less complicated than the British sytem and its almost identical to the Canadian system, Except for the AP courses, and SATs of course. The British system is too much of a hassle, and if your kids are going back to canada to study then it would be better for them. Trust me I've been through both.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The American School of Dubai gives preferential admissions to both American and Canadian passport holders. The school also has a number of Canadians on its faculty roster. 

You may have seen another thread on this already but the first Tim Horton's just opened up in Dubai. 

Dubai can be like an adult Disneyland due to the sheer variety of social and recreational offerings in year-round sun and hot/warm weather, but the downside is that it comes at a cost and will hit your wallet badly. Be sensible.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Dubai can be like an adult Disneyland due to the sheer variety of social and recreational offerings in year-round sun and hot/warm weather, but the downside is that it comes at a cost and will hit your wallet badly. Be sensible.


I don't think these things come at a cost at all compared to any larger city in Canada. You can do much more for way LESS in terms of cost. All you have to be careful about is that although much can be cheaper that doesn't mean you can do it 5x as often when it is only 1/2 the cost (for example).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Well....I've only been to Montreal, Quebec City and Vancouver...

But alcohol/drinking/night out on the town is expensive in Dubai. Three beers at 35 AED each is 105 AED or 28 USD when I'm out solo with the boys. When I factor in the taxi fare, 2-3 drinks apiece for two people and a full meal for two people, I'm looking at at least 500 AED/ $140 USD/ 90 GBP for a pleasant night out for a couple. In the UK or the US it was never that expensive at comparable places.

Some recreational activites such as golf are very expensive. You can book the cheaper hours at the cheaper times of the year (summer!) but green fees are, what, 800 AED per person? Dune bashing on dune buggies will cost you a few hundred AED. Diving costs a small fortune. 

Other things such as bbeaches are free and terrific, but in general if you're going out every weekend, a brunch every month, golfing regularly, life in Dubai will get very expensive. 



INFAMOUS said:


> I don't think these things come at a cost at all compared to any larger city in Canada. You can do much more for way LESS in terms of cost. All you have to be careful about is that although much can be cheaper that doesn't mean you can do it 5x as often when it is only 1/2 the cost (for example).


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Well....I've only been to Montreal, Quebec City and Vancouver...
> 
> But alcohol/drinking/night out on the town is expensive in Dubai. Three beers at 35 AED each is 105 AED or 28 USD when I'm out solo with the boys. When I factor in the taxi fare, 2-3 drinks apiece for two people and a full meal for two people, I'm looking at at least 500 AED/ $140 USD/ 90 GBP for a pleasant night out for a couple. In the UK or the US it was never that expensive at comparable places.
> 
> ...


- 35AED is what you would pay in Canada in any decent establishment lower end pubs are cheaper but again here as well.. Many places you can get a bucket of 5 beer for 100 AED! US is definitely cheaper though.
- Remember that Duty Free and other establishments sell alcohol for as cheap as Mexico/Cuba!
- Taxis and Metro are a FRACTION of the cost of anywhere I have been.
- Golf I am unsure and maybe this is a huge money grab here due to the fact they need to water all that grass so much!
- Dune bashing / Jet skis again FRACTION of the cost (Jet ski rental for 100AED would get you 15 minutes in CND or US at best due to fuel costs and here you would get an hour +)
- Petrol is so cheap they don't even advertise the price on a sign out front
- Cars are cheaper
- Insurance is a fraction of the cost

I have lived in Canada, Australia, US and now Dubai here is my rank in terms of living costs:

Australia (Gold Coast)
Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Vancouver)

Dubai
US (Orlando + Austin)

Sorry I don't mean to play devils advocate but for a Canadian coming from a larger city other than dinning out and accommodations (which are approx the same costs) I would vote that lifestyle is cheaper.... Again, if you decide to live beyond your means and think you are of fictional Hollywood status well, you'll have what is coming to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> And to think Brits get stick for moving abroad, never mingling and trying to make the place as much like the UK as possible.


canadians getting together twice a year for thanksgiving and Canada day hardly make it trying to make the place as much like Canada as possible


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> - 35AED is what you would pay in Canada in any decent establishment lower end pubs are cheaper but again here as well.. Many places you can get a bucket of 5 beer for 100 AED! US is definitely cheaper though.
> - Remember that Duty Free and other establishments sell alcohol for as cheap as Mexico/Cuba!
> - Taxis and Metro are a FRACTION of the cost of anywhere I have been.
> - Golf I am unsure and maybe this is a huge money grab here due to the fact they need to water all that grass so much!
> ...


I agree with what you've said, however, restaurants on the whole, and things like food & clothing are way more expensive in Dubai


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

eusweetheart said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thinking about my Canadian network here in Germany where we have been for 5 years and how I will meet new Canadians when I am in Dubai in a few months.
> 
> ...


I didn't have to deal with the school system(s) in Dubai, but someone mentioned the American system being a better choice overall. Based on my experiences in other places I'd agree. If your kid(s) are high school age, though, I'd suggest looking at the IB program rather than AP - most unis will accept that without the kids having to write SAT's. If they do AP courses, they will usually still have to write SAT's

As for airlines, if you are going to fly in and out of Toronto, go with Emirates who have a non stop flight to Toronto. If you go with Air Canada you have to change in either Zurich or Frankfurt which makes for a long travel day. Emirates uses the 380, which is a more comfortable plane than AC's, and IMO they have better service than AC

Emirates don't have landing rights anywhere else in Canada (don't even get me started) so you don't have a choice but Air Canada in other airports

Other options are Etihad who fly in and out of Toronto from Abu Dhabi. Never used them but they have a good rep.

Good luck!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

nola said:


> I agree with what you've said, however, restaurants on the whole, and things like food & clothing are way more expensive in Dubai


Depends on what you are talking about tho!

-Fast food (McDonalds, Burger King, Hardees, etc) = Cheaper than CAD and comparable to US

-Chain Restaurants (TGI Fridays, Applebees, Pizza Hut etc) = Similar to CAD but more expensive than US

-Fine Dining Restaurants... More expensive than US/CAD but the atmospheres can not really be compared for the price difference again this is just based on what I have seen over the past few months! 

-Clothing I think it depends where you shop, major malls = expensive. But if you look for the deals outside major malls I find the pricing the same as CAD and of course pricier than the US. Also depends on Designers! (American made clothing like _7 for all man kind_ are insanely priced here)

All in how you managed/spend your money here because yes you can spend it quick! Small bit here and small bit there adds up quickly!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> All in how you managed/spend your money here because yes you can spend it quick! Small bit here and small bit there adds up quickly!


I think this applies to most places these days. I used to live in Spain a few years ago, and found it incredibly cheap compared to the UK. I went back there last month and couldn't believe how prices had shot up. Just simple food items and every day things suddenly were the same price as or even more expensive than they are in the UK.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

SaritaLaGatita said:


> I think this applies to most places these days. I used to live in Spain a few years ago, and found it incredibly cheap compared to the UK. I went back there last month and couldn't believe how prices had shot up. Just simple food items and every day things suddenly were the same price as or even more expensive than they are in the UK.


I don't want to hear that! I am going to Spain next month LMAO


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Carrie,

I moved to Deira because it is close to work and I am living in a hotel apartment. But I will be moving to DIFC soon. Mainly because my wife gave me an ultimatum pretty much so I did not have any other choice 

DIFC because it is close to work (work in bur dubai), got a big mall nearby, subway and some fancy restaurants.



eusweetheart said:


> Are you happy in Dubai?


That's a good one and kindah personal. @ the start I thought it was a great place to make some savings and have a different life style...well that changed. I like dubai not because of the fancy things you can do here, I , honestly, like the people (different nationalities), food (plenty of variety); but I am not a big fun of the weather sometimes (too hot!!); enjoy the outdoors...and get togethers



eusweetheart said:


> What are your favourite things to do there?


Meet with buddies for a pitcher, downside is that they ve got no Alexander, no sleeman, no lakesport no nothing.....

Soccer, dine out and outdoors



eusweetheart said:


> What airlines do you fly to Canada with?


I have aeroplan therefore I use the star alliance network, But once I am done using my aerolan miles I will be picking anyone that I trust and like. I do enjoy emirates but the prices are way more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I don't want to hear that! I am going to Spain next month LMAO


Tee hee 

I love Spain and I feel really bad about what's happening to their economy. I saw a lot of empty shops and run-down looking premises. It's still a fantastic country and I just hope the situation improves sooner rather than later. 

Disfruta!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

So in the beginning I hated it here coz of the weather and I didnt know any one and I live in Sharjah which is just bad in general coz of the traffic and stuff. Now after having met more Canadians and other people, I feel its not bad. The weather is still something you have to get used to coz of the heat and the sun is actually more brighter here than home (or maybe its just in my head). There are things to do here if you have people to do it with. 

There is apparently 26,000 Canadians in UAE and you will find a lot of them at the new Timmies in Dubai lol.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Hells yea!! Hmm - another Timmies run Windsor?


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

w_man said:


> ^^ Hells yea!! Hmm - another Timmies run Windsor?


Oh yes!! not like I haven't been there after that day...only a couple of times...all the way from Sharjah...just for Ice Caps...


----------

